# Liquid nails - which kind?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not sure of the differences between the two, but I've always used plain old subfloor adhesive. Liquid nails makes some, but they're not the only ones.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

How much do you put in? do you have to spread it out or just a zig zag bead is OK?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Spend the money and use either the sub-floor version, or the extra strength (Heavy duty) version. 

Another brand is *PL. *It is just as good, but cost a little less than Liquid nail brand.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

PL200 is the stuff I've used...Couldn't think of that last night until AtlanticWBConst jogged my memory!

Use a 3/8" (more or less) bead on each joist where it touches the subfloor. Three or four beads between the new joist and the old one will reduce the chance for squeaks as well. 

Work fast! If the adhesive is allowed to skin over, it will become generally ineffective. You usually have just a couple minutes.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

we use the PL-Premium for the subfloor.but anything that is rated subfloor adhesive would be fine. If u do decide to use the premium WHERE GLOVES, or else it will be visible on your hands for a week. BOB


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

We use Builder's Choice 490 Subfloor and Construction adhesive. It's probably an overkill for what you're looking to do but we use it in all our custom homes. It works with wet and frozen lumber and we never have squeaks.

http://www.liquidnails.com/products/product.jsp?productId=22


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

OK I used Liquid nails subfloor and it is this white stuff that's not too sticky, more like a caulk. It's doesn't seem to dry very hard either. I don't know.. doesn't seem to do much maybe it's just an expensive creak proof caulk. I thought it was supposed something that dries kind of hard and take up the void but elminate possible flexing?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I had used the product for about a year because the supply house started carrying it. they had too many complaints from there builders so they started carrying the PL-premium construction adhesive, I never had a problem with either one of them ,so I guess it depends who is doing the install. I have see jobs where they run a bead along the top of the joist, but when they lay the sheet down they slide it sidewards a few inches, And they wonder why the floor still squeaks.
You should be fine with what you have. BOB


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

it feels like marshmellows, seriously.
I am doing tile installation on top of these joists so maybe I want use the heavy duty which I assume cures harder in the voids. I could care less about creaks. 

Maybe I am not understanding the jobs of subfloor adhesive.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not an expert but, this is a very important question.

From my knowledge there are three types of adhesives (were not talking about glues), First, the solvent types which air dry (PL200 and PL400, Lumberlock). The second are the popular urethane products (PLpremium) wihch catalyze under the presence of water. The third type is latex (NoNails) and I'm guessing that they just air dry.

Each has it's qualities and specific applications. When working with subfloors you need to know which to choose. I was informed by Weyerhauser NOT to use a urethane adhesive on floors (joists, plywood rims..etc). They recommended using a solvent based so that the adhesive would remain flexible for a longer period of time (years).

I love PL but, it ain't under my feet!

-pete


----------

